# [no soportado] instalar care2x

## cob1979

Bro tu podías decirme algun foro donde se discuta sobre este software libre (CARE2X), pues he intentado instalarlo y nada, bueno logré aparentemente instalarlo, pero no trabajó, luego intenté reinstalarlo de nuevo, y ahora no hay forma, de poder reinstalarlo, he intentado por la vía manual, y nada. Tal parece como si dejara algún fichero oculto en algún lado o modificó alguno a la hora de instalarse. Perdona mi ignorancia en esto del software libre. Quiero implementar un HIS en mi centro de trabajo.... Por favor ayúdame en lo que puedas...

----------

## i92guboj

Nuevo hilo creado, aquí quizás lo vea alguien y puedas obtener mejor soporte.

En cualquier caso, parece una solución basada en WEB, así que antes que nada, deberías instalar un servidor web (apache o lighttpd, por ejemplo), y seguramente necesites php y mysql también. Yo miraría en la WEB del producto, o en el contenido del archivo una vez descomprimido. Si hay documentación para la instalación, debería estar ahí.

También, asegúrate de postear los mensajes de error que tengas durante la instalación. Cuanta más información des más probable es que consigas ayuda, aunque siendo un producto tan específico, va a ser más complicado. Quizás en el foro internacional tengas más suerte, no lo se. También puedes probar linuxforums.org y linuxquestions.org si no consigues respuestas aquí.

----------

## cob1979

Descargué la versión care2x 2nd Generation Deployment 2.1, instalé apache 2.0.63 (todo para windows), mysql 4.1.22, y php 4.4.8 como CGI. Seguí los pasos de instalación automática, según una guía del sitio CARE2X. Pero cuando entro los datos para la instalación, me pone:

Connecting to the database server...

Could not connect to the database. Possible causes: wrong access information or access not permitted

No sé si el problema es algunas de las versiones, de los software que he utilizado, o una mala configuración de mysql...

Otra duda aparte...

Estoy administrando mysql con DreamCoder for MySQL Free 4.4, porque tampoco he logrado instalar la última versión de PHPMyAdmin, pues en las guías que vienen en internet de como se instala, me hablan de un fichero, llamado config.inc.php el cual no aparece por ningún lado en el paquete nuevo de PHPMyadmin...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ahhhhh... Hasta Google se equivoca aveces, no? Quien no ha visto resultados de los foros de Gentoo buscando cosas que nada tienen que ver?

 *Quote:*   

> Connecting to the database server... 
> 
> Could not connect to the database. Possible causes: wrong access information or access not permitted

 

No tengo ni idea de que es care2x, mucho menos que es eso de dreamcoder, pero el mensaje de error es clarito: de lo que sea que se trate el care2x ese, no se puede conectar a la base de datos, lisa y llanamente.

Por que no se puede conectar? Para empezar, si hablamos de que no pudiste poner a funcionar phpmyadmin, entonces la base de datos nisiquiera debe existir, a menos que la hayas importado a mano, que lo veo poco probable, por ende, a buscar config.inc.php y modificarlo siguiendo ese manual del que hablás. Windows tiene herramientas para buscar archivos.

Por último, no vas a tener mucha suerte en este foro donde nadie, o casi nadie usa Windows... Como ya te dijeron, te convendría ir a preguntar al foro de la aplicación, si existe, o a algún foro en dónde la gente use windows.

----------

## JotaCE

segun veo care2x es un proyecto web fuente abierta para uso en hospitales

#  HIS - Sistema de Informacion Hospitalaria/Servicios de la Salud

# PM - Administracion del Ejercicio Medico

# CDS - Servidor Central de Datos

# HXP - Protocolo de Intercambio de Datos de la Salud

como se trata de un servicio web funciona independiente de la plataforma pero como bien te señalo i92guboj primero debes comenzar por montar tu servidor con apache, mysql, php. una vez configurado los servicios puedes pensar en levantar tu sitio seguamente necesitaras un IP fija y un servidor dns tambien.. 

si no puedes o quieres hacerlo asi puedes pagar un host que te arriende el servidor y subes tu sitio por ftp.

pero levantar eso es tan facil como levantar un foro phpbb o un sitio phpnuke.

suerte!

EDITO

DreamCoder no es mas que un administrador de base de datos PostgreSQ, MySQL y Oracle

----------

## cob1979

""""

Por que no se puede conectar? Para empezar, si hablamos de que no pudiste poner a funcionar phpmyadmin, entonces la base de datos nisiquiera debe existir, a menos que la hayas importado a mano, que lo veo poco probable, por ende, a buscar config.inc.php y modificarlo siguiendo ese manual del que hablás. Windows tiene herramientas para buscar archivos.

"""""""""""

Sí tengo la base de datos creada ya dije que lo hice con el Dreamcoder........... el el archivo config.inc.php es para instalar el PHPmyadmin.....

También tengo corriendo el PHP, como CGI del apache, y me funciona, con algunos scrip como "Hola mundo", y con phpinf()...

He estado corriendo algunas líneas de código, y me he dado cuenta que no me pone errores la página. Pienso que sea un error porque me la da en blanco, aparte es precisamente cuando utilizo $HTTP_POST_VARS... Tengo activado register_glovals. ¿Que será?..

----------

